# are you a libertarian??



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.theadvocates.org/quiz.html

take this quiz and see


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was nearly on the border of conservative and libertarian, just off on the conservative side.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well it put me slightly right of a centrist in the conservative side. Don't know what to think of that.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*YEP!*

Hmmm go figure...

I just barely snuck into the Libertarian fold, while being very close to falling into the centrist area...

I wasn't happy with how they lumped all drugs together for one question.. feeling they need to seperate marijuana from hard drugs, and I also think they should split out censoring speech vs. censoring the press...

Ryan

ACCORDING TO YOUR ANSWERS,

The political description that fits you best is...

*LIBERTARIAN*

LIBERTARIANS support maximum liberty in both personal and
economic matters. They advocate a much smaller government; onethat is limited to protecting individuals from coercion and violence.

Libertarians tend to embrace individual responsibility, oppose
government bureaucracy and taxes, promote private charity, tolerate
diverse lifestyles, support the free market, and defend civil liberties.
The RED DOT on the Chart shows where you fit on the political map.
[siteimg]5236[/siteimg]









Your PERSONAL issues Score is 70%.
Your ECONOMIC issues Score is 70%.

How People Have Scored:

Centrist 33.26 %
Right (Conservative) 8.73 %
Libertarian 32.64 %
Left (Liberal) 17.45 %
Statist (Big Government) 7.91 %

*Other Political Philosophies*

*Left (Liberal)*
Liberals usually embrace freedom of choice in personal matters,
but tend to support significant government control of the economy.

They generally support a government-funded "safety net" to help
the disadvantaged, and advocate strict regulation of business.

Liberals tend to favor environmental regulations, defend civil liberties
and free expression, support government action to promote equality,
and tolerate diverse lifestyles.

*Centrist*
Centrists espouse a "middle ground" regarding government control
of the economy and personal behavior. Depending on the issue, they sometimes favor government intervention and sometimes support individual freedom of choice.

Centrists pride themselves on keeping an open mind, tend to oppose "political extremes," and emphasize what they describe as "practical" solutions to problems.

*Right (Conservative)*
Conservatives tend to favor economic freedom, but frequently support laws to restrict personal behavior that violates "traditional values." They oppose excessive government control of business, while endorsing government action to defend morality and the traditional family structure. Conservatives usually support a strong military, oppose bureaucracy and high taxes, favor a free-market economy, and endorse strong law enforcement.

*Statist (Big Government)*
Statists want government to have a great deal of power over the economy and individual behavior. They frequently doubt whether economic liberty and individual freedom are practical options in today's world. Statists tend to distrust the free market, support high taxes and centralized planning of the economy, oppose diverse lifestyles, and question the importance of civil liberties.

......................................................................


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

PERSONAL issues Score is 20%. 
ECONOMIC issues Score is 100%.

Up toward Libritarian

but more out to the right Conservative

Imagine that


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the libertairian party has a lot to offer . I don't agree with any of the parties on every issue but they hold my greatest % of alliance.

I wish they could break thru and gain some ground, I think that would really get the attention of both the Dems and repubs, parties that currently believe we exist for their royal enjoyment and little else


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Liberal libertarian. Sounds about right. Scored 100% on personal issues and 50% on economic issues. I am firm on the personal issues. I could be swayed on the economic issues, which would put me in the Libertarian camp.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Give you three guesses Bob on where I came out,


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Republican??? and to think you spent all those years confused :lol:

I bet it feels good to get out of the closet :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes Barry Goldwater and Eisenhower Republican, I may have cheated as I said no on the draft, but if there were no exceptions for anyone , rich or poor, Harvard or Yale I would be in favor of national military service. Six days before I shoot an elk.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I hope you get a big one :lol: . :beer:

Elk are the best eating critters on four feet

be careful, one thing about elk hunting I always liked is you don't have to score to have a good time they live in such beautiful places

You know its weird how you can smell them and that I can remember that smell like I smelled it yesterday and I haven't chased elk for years.

Take a picture I would enjoy seeing it

when I get tired I like to lay down in a sunny spot and look at the clouds the mountains are the best place in this country


----------

